# $svn merge OR svn ci $DIRECTORY $URL ?



## sossego (Nov 2, 2013)

Is the merge flag recursive or does it require a -rR value?
And, yes, I do ask even while learning.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 2, 2013)

Recursive by default, but --depth can override that.


----------



## sossego (Nov 3, 2013)

Unfortunately, I am not seeing any instructions such as `svn $UPLOAD_CONTENTS ($FROM)_$LOCAL ($TO)_REMOTE` . As usual, I  may find a solution before one is given to me.


----------



## sossego (Nov 3, 2013)

http://svnbook.red-bean.com/en/1.7/svn.tour.importing.html 
I was left with a fill-in-the-blank that I could not fill in.

Let me rephrase this, 
"Anyone here that works with an svn directory project and can tell me what I need to know or at least point me to an example that has all information on it?"


Deemit!


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 4, 2013)

What are you trying to do, create a new repository, or get your local working copy committed to an existing repository?


----------

